# Windows Update KB3097877 crashes Outlook



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> A recent update for Windows may cause Outlook to crash.
> The update that causes this is KB3097877 and it appears to be limited to only some Windows 7 installations when downloading online images for a HTML message. The version of Outlook that you are using doesn’t seem to matter and other applications may also be affected.
> 
> Microsoft is aware of the issue and investigating the issue. Depending on how many systems are affected, it may pull the update and release a fixed version or a completely new update for it.
> ...


Windows Update KB3097877 crashes Outlook - HowTo-Outlook


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*KB3097877 Update Causing Issues on Windows 7, Windows 8.1*



> *Windows 10 users seem to be okay for now*
> 
> *One of the updates that Microsoft shipped on this month’s Patch Tuesday is causing trouble on a number of computers, and probably the only good news is that Windows 10 seems to be on the safe side for now.*
> 
> ...


KB3097877 Update Causing Issues on Windows 7, Windows 8.1 - Softpedia


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Pause Patch Tuesday downloads, buggy code can kill Outlook*



> The _El Reg_ inbox has been flooded with reports of a serious ****-up by Microsoft's patching squad, with one of Tuesday's fixes causing killer problems for Outlook.
> 
> "We are looking into reports from some customers who are experiencing difficulties with Outlook after installing Windows KB 3097877.
> 
> ...


Pause Patch Tuesday downloads, buggy code can kill Outlook â€¢ The Register


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Microsoft surreptitiously reissues botched patch KB 3097877 for Windows 7*



> As best I can tell, around 1:30 a.m. Redmond time on Thursday, Nov. 12, Microsoft re-released KB 3097877 -- the horribly messed-up security patch I talked about yesterday that freezes Outlook, blocks network logons, crashes the Asus DX Xonar driver, and kills Win7 sidebar gadgets and SolidWorks, among others.
> 
> The patch is part of security bulletin MS15-115, a "critical update," in Microsoft's lexicon, designed to prevent remote code execution triggered by malicious fonts. Yes, fonts.


Microsoft surreptitiously reissues botched patch KB 3097877 for Windows 7 | InfoWorld


----------

